# Need Advice on venting a simple design 275 gal oil tank.



## biscuithead (Aug 19, 2013)

roaster 4.jpg



__ biscuithead
__ Aug 19, 2013






Ok, So I am building my second oil tank roaster, smoker, grill. Need to figure out how large and or how many stacks to put on for ventilation. This is going to be a simple build with a coal rack across the bottom and a cooking rack across the top........slow or fast cook will be entirely dependant upon where the coals are placed......but needs to vent right whether I have coals out to the sides, or all across the bottom.    I went thru alot of goofs building my first one.....I want this one to be as simple as possible.


----------



## biscuithead (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok, With what I have I have really two ways of doing this. 

The tank as will be mounted measures 5 ft wide x 4ft deep x 27 inches tall w/ rounded front and back of course. 

With materials on hand I can either place a full charcoal tray across the bottom ( removable for easier cleaning of course) and place coals as needed or I can build a few smaller trays and place those as needed. ( front back or side to side depending on meat being burnt at the time) 

I am planning on boring some 1 3/4" holes on either each side of the tank or all the way across the front and back lower section with a sliding cover to vent as needed not sure which way is better....either method will put my charcoal rack/s about 3 inches off the bottom of the tank. 

I already have the cooking grate from my old tank that would fit in here with no mods at all. That measures 5 ft by 26 inches. If I use this rack for food I would have about 1.5 to 2 ft x 5ft  of space behind it which I was thinking would be a good place to set a stainless steel shelf for use as a place to set a few roasting pans for food to be kept warm/ sauces/ basting liquid/ corn or potatoes maybe? Plus I figure this shelf would force most of the heat under it to rise up thru the cooking grate instead of up the back of the tank and out the stack/s. All of this would be removable for when I want to place a solid pole in there for either hanging stuff on or for roasting a pig/chickens/turkeys or anything I find that I can stick a pole in. 

Looking for a few thoughts on stack placement/size...Need to be able to vent in thru the bottom and out the top effectively whether I have coals to the front for grilling....to the back or sides for slower cooking....off to one side for all day slow cooking/smoking....or when i have the pole in with coals around it in whatever manner possible. 

I dont have a chance to work on it for a few days but will get some pics when possible...and as Im working on it.


----------

